# IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey / Wings of Prey



## potzblitz (27. August 2009)

*IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

*Features:*
mehr als 50 Mission von Schlacht um Stallingard bis hin zur Luftschacht um Berlin
mehr als 50 originalgetreu nachgebildete Flugzeuge des 2. Weltkriegs
Original Soundkulisse und realistisches Schadensmodell
frei wählbare Schwierigskeitstufe, für Anfänger bis Vollprofi

*Mulitplayer Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI8OzTbMZH8

Derzeit gibt es noch keine eindeutige Aussage das es für den PC nicht erscheinen soll und nur exklusiv auf den Konsolen bleibt  Wäre ja echt schade, wenn es für den PC nicht erscheinen soll  
Die Demo für die PS3 ist SUPER, kann euch nur Raten  *"Runterladen und Antesten"* nur PS3 / xbox360 

 Hier noch ein paar Bilder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## AlpineRider (27. August 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Als IL2-1946 Fan gibt's eigentlich nur ein Smiley, das der meinigen Mimik ähnelt: 

Ist das der offizielle Nachfolger von IL2-1946? Ich dachte, der Nachfolger solle "_Storm of War: The Battle of Britain"_ werden? Oder ist "Birds of Prey" lediglich ein weiteres Extension-Pack?
Quelle: IL-2 Sturmovik (Computerspiel) ? Wikipedia


----------



## potzblitz (31. August 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Die Demo auf der PS3 hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht  Denke mal das es kein offizieller Nachfolger von IL-1946 bzw. Extension-Pack ist sondern wohl extra für die Konsolen gemacht worden ist.

Werde es mir auf jeden fall erstmal für die PS3 holen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I83TOZvHQI4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyPIITlkZbU​


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. September 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Wird das Spiel ähnlich komplex wie seine "Vorgänger" sein ?

Das Schadensmodell im Detail würde mich auch einmal interessieren und welche Auswirkungen es auf das Flugverhalten nimmt.
Die Komplexe Motorsteuerung hat mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen, die würde ich nicht missen wollen.

Gruß


----------



## potzblitz (1. September 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Les dir mal den Bericht bei play3 durch, da heißt es...

*´ Experten werden sich über den Simulationsmodus freuen. Hier darf man die Kisten ausschließlich aus der Cockpit-Perspektive steuern, muss ein Auge auf den Benzinverbrauch und auf den Zustand seiner Propellermaschine haben. Denn bereits kleinste Schrammen an den Flügeln sorgen bei den Flugzeugen für arge Probleme. Kurzum: „IL-2 Sturmovik – Birds of Prey“ glänzt mit einem tollen Schadensmodell und gelungener Flugphysik ´*

Ansonsten kommt jetzt noch für den PC Rise of Flight welches ganz gelungen sein soll!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAWxT8WVvJA​


----------



## potzblitz (9. September 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Für *Rise of Fhight *ist jetzt eine *Demo* verfügbar welche 2.77GB wiegt und 3 Tage spielbar ist. Da die Demo so groß ist, wird es sich höchst wahrscheinlich um das vollständige Spiel handeln. Der Download wird per Torrent Angeboten. Hab ein Speed von 1.5 -1.7 MB/s 

Hier noch einige Bilder 

*BILDER ZU BREIT*​


----------



## Phil_5 (9. September 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Ich bin ja schon lange nicht mehr so aktiv in der Flugsim-welt, aber IL-2 ist echt ne Überlegung wert - brauch ich nur noch n Joystick  (meiner hat ja noch diesen GamePort, hieß doch so oder?)


----------



## AlpineRider (19. September 2009)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Ein Joystick für IL2 ist absolut empfehlenswert. Nur mit Tastatur und Maus den Flieger zu steuern ist wertlos.

/edit
Sorry, glatt übersehen, dass das von dir eine Aussage und keine Frage war. Bei Bedarf meinen post bitte löschen. Bitte um Entschuldigung für die Umstände.


----------



## Jor-El (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Yes, das Spiel wird jetzt auch über Steam angeboten. 31,49€ empfinde ich als sehr angenehm.

Edit: Ups, meinte Wings of Prey. Sind das eigentlich identische Versionen? Sehen zumindest gleich aus.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Als IL2-1946 Fan gibt's eigentlich nur ein Smiley, das der meinigen Mimik ähnelt:
> 
> Ist das der offizielle Nachfolger von IL2-1946? Ich dachte, der Nachfolger solle "_Storm of War: The Battle of Britain"_ werden? Oder ist "Birds of Prey" lediglich ein weiteres Extension-Pack?
> Quelle: IL-2 Sturmovik (Computerspiel) ? Wikipedia



Ja also eigeentlich sollte der Nachfolger schon *"Storm of War: The Battle of Britain" * heißen, angeblich soll es im Herbst diesen Jahres erscheinen(HOFFENTLICH). Das Birds of Prey für den PC rauskommt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, den für die PS3 (und ich glaub auch die Xbox) ist es ja schon ein Stück auf dem Markt, und wie gesagt eigentlich sollte oben genanntes PC nachfolger werden


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Ich hab vor ner halben Stunde die Demo gesaugt 1.16 GB (mit genau 2.3 mb/S)
Bin leider nicht groß dazu gekommen sie mal anzutesten aber was ich schade finde ist, das man nicht die allerhöchste Grafik auswählen kann. Aber es sieht schon bei High grandios aus.


----------



## Schmiddy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Hoffentlich kommt das neue IL-2 für den Pc!!! Ich war damals regelrecht erbost als ich las, dass es für die Konsolen kommt, da aber nichts vom Pc stand. Früher spielte ich Stundenlang IL-2 bzw dessen nachfolger eigentlich. Hab mir damals auch nen Sailtek Evo Force gekauft. Aber der verstaubt jetzt leider nur noch...was echt schade ist


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Hey ho, gibts jetzt eigentlich genauere Infos zu dem Game. Hab auch gesehen das es bei Steam verfügbar ist, aber als Vorbestellung oder nicht? Und nur in English? Bei Amazon garnicht gelistet.


----------



## potzblitz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

*Wings of Prey* ist eine PC Umsetzung von *IL2 - Birds of Prey* ....falls einer wegen der Ähnlichkeit nochmal nachfragt!!!

Wie ich darauf komme...
*
Gaijin* ist beidesmal der Entwickler 

Anstatt die es auch *IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey* nennen


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

sehr schöne Grafik ,
glaub ich werd mir irgend wann ma das Game zu legen


----------



## LOGIC (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Ich finde es sieht echt nice aus, wenn man durch ne regenwolke fliegt und das ganze wasser an der scheibe entlang fließt.


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

Ich erhalte mir noch gerne die Vorfreude auf das ganze Spiel - ich hasse Demos, immer dann wenns grad Spaß macht....
Das Spiel ist übrigens für das 2. Quartal angekündigt.


----------



## potzblitz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: IL-2: Sturmovik - Birds of Prey*

*Wings of Prey           vs.           IL-2 Birds of Prey
Dogfight*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IcVkSeCcmA vs. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bfCMZIYioE​


----------

